# Mac OS Sierra - Lightroom problem naming files



## Gmacokay (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi, I just updated my OS to Sierra and now can't name my files when importing to lightroom!
I upgraded my LR CC to 2015.9 - the latest version but still no luck. HAs anyone dealt with this and have a fix?
Thanks,
Graham


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 31, 2017)

Right click in the dark area next to File Handling or Apply During Import.  In the window that pops up, put a check mark next to File Renaming by clicking on it (or choose Show All).


----------



## Gmacokay (Mar 31, 2017)

I've tried that but unfortunately when I click right there's no option for file naming available!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 31, 2017)

Can we see the whole import window please Graham?


----------



## Gmacokay (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes - here's the whole window.

These are previous images already named ...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 31, 2017)

Right-click on the File Handling header and in the resulting menu put a checkmark against both File Renaming and Destination (almost all panels in all modules can be individually hidden/shown, which is what's happened to your two "missing" panels).


----------



## Gmacokay (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Jim, I keep right clicking it but I don't get any options other than the ones in the screen grabs I'v posted - see attached.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 31, 2017)

Are you definitely right-clicking on the File Handling *header,* not the actual File Handling panel? When you mouse-over the panel *header* you should see the words "File Handling" get a bit brighter, at that point you do the right-click. 

If you are doing all that correctly, and the pop-up menu still doesn't appear, then it may be time to try resetting the Preferences.


----------



## Gmacokay (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Jim,
Yep when I right click the File Handel Panel the arrow drops down but there's no option for file naming! I've already done a preferences reset. I could try again but I'm about ready to go back to my old mac OS


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 31, 2017)

It sounds more like you're left clicking or you have not enabled right clicking with your mouse.  Try pressing the Option key while clicking.


----------



## gstrek (Mar 31, 2017)

I found that at least with LR 4.4.1, I had to right click on the dark area UNDER the last option on the right hand import destination panel. Right clicking the File Handling header did not show the renaming option.  The pop-up in the screen shot below is where I did the right click.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 1, 2017)

Gmacokay said:


> Hi Jim,
> Yep when I right click the File Handel Panel the arrow drops down but there's no option for file naming! I've already done a preferences reset. I could try again but I'm about ready to go back to my old mac OS


In the Catalog Source bar at the top do you have "Add" selected? This restricts the options in the File Handling panel.

---- Ignore that ... just seen your whole screenshot! ----

There are plenty of people running Sierra successfully. I'd be dubious that it's the cause even though that's when the behaviour seemed to change.


----------



## Gmacokay (Apr 1, 2017)

Tried that - no luck.  I've right clicked everywhere you can imagine. I just cant get the options shown on your screen garb to show up. I really wish I hadn't updated my OS - but needed to for another application! Very, very frustrating. Thanks for your help though! G


----------



## Gmacokay (Apr 1, 2017)

Paul B said:


> In the Catalog Source bar at the top do you have "Add" selected? This restricts the options in the File Handling panel.
> 
> ---- Ignore that ... just seen your whole screenshot! ----
> 
> There are plenty of people running Sierra successfully. I'd be dubious that it's the cause even though that's when the behaviour seemed to change.




Thanks Paul, Yeah it's infuriating as it's an important part of my workflow. Have to use capture1 'till I get it fixed...


----------



## DGStinner (Apr 1, 2017)

Its possible you don't have right click enabled for your mouse.  Try Control+click in the same area.


----------



## gstrek (Apr 2, 2017)

More of a generic, potential fix - I had issues unrelated to Lightroom that I was able to minimize by clearing NVRAM and rebooting a couple of times.  To clear the NVRAM, you hold the Command-Option-P-R keys (yes, you need four-fingers) while rebooting the Mac.  I followed that with a standard restart. It would be worth a try.


----------

